# Insulin



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Whats the safest IU of slin one could take while getting the benefits without the risk of health issues


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Whats the safest IU of slin one could take while getting the benefits without the risk of health issues


 The Norm is 6-10IU Post workout/ Pre workout if using Novorapid or the likes.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Colin said:


> The Norm is 6-10IU Post workout/ Pre workout if using Novorapid or the likes.


 6-10 even for a first time user ? 10 seems a little bit excessive to me. I was under the impression you should start around 4 & taper up depending on tolerance. is that correct ?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

gymfreak2010 said:


> 6-10 even for a first time user ? 10 seems a little bit excessive to me. I was under the impression you should start around 4 & taper up depending on tolerance. is that correct ?


 I started at 6 at used 10grams of carbohydrates per IU. Then used 10IU after a few days.

After a few adjustments I can now use 5 grams of carbs per IU and don't feel any hypoglycemic effects.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Colin said:


> I started at 6 at used 10grams of carbohydrates per IU. Then used 10IU after a few days.
> 
> After a few adjustments I can now use 5 grams of carbs per IU and don't feel any hypoglycemic effects.


 cool. sounds like you found your sweet spot then bud. how do you cycle slin off season to on ?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

gymfreak2010 said:


> cool. sounds like you found your sweet spot then bud. how do you cycle slin off season to on ?


 Off cycle I come of it and everything together.

Then On cycle I just run it continually for as long as my gaining phase lasts.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lantus is the better option if you can get hold of it .


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Colin said:


> Off cycle I come of it and everything together.
> 
> Then On cycle I just run it continually for as long as my gaining phase lasts.


 How do you find it for gains, Thinking off adding to a bulk phase in a few months along side my normal 250mg Test E


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> How do you find it for gains, Thinking off adding to a bulk phase in a few months along side my normal 250mg Test E


 If I compare it to a last cycle without insulin and compare to a cycle with insulin I have made more gains on the ones with Insulin than not.

Nothing out of this world as you read on the internet but noticeable.

It suits me well training in the morning and being able to eat when I want so its not an effort planing meals around it as I eat sort of the same when not on it.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I was thinking taking IF I CHOOSE TO TRY post work out, I'm a big believer of small dosages so a little of this might top up my gains


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I keep throwing out the idea of trying it but scared in case I f**k it up. Someone suggested to me 5iu PWO of log alongside my GH. Thing is I take my GH pre bed... so Havent a clue how I would run it...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

herc said:


> I keep throwing out the idea of trying it but scared in case I f**k it up. Someone suggested to me 5iu PWO of log alongside my GH. Thing is I take my GH pre bed... so Havent a clue how I would run it...


 I'm a bit the same with slin. I train before work but it takes me an hour from leaving home till I get toto the gym


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small dose insulin is pointless as you can spike insulin however adding insulin around 1iu per 10kg of bodyweight mark is a good addition to any bulk cycle .

i find pre w/o i get a headache but i also find it much better doing it this way if using novorapid , i do prefer lantus as its one big hit and feeds the muscles throughout the 24hr period its in your system for which means more gainz .


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Colin @MRSTRONG

do you guys bother with blood glucose monitors or is it fairly cut and dry with regard to following protocols

i was planning on running it similar to the first protocol ITT

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/218787-safest-possible-way-to-use-insulin/?do=embed


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

MRSTRONG said:


> lantus is the better option if you can get hold of it .


 Lantus is the bringer of gains


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Would you get any benefit from 2IU post work out


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

swole troll said:


> @Colin @MRSTRONG
> 
> do you guys bother with blood glucose monitors or is it fairly cut and dry with regard to following protocols
> 
> ...


 I didn't bother after your first few shots you know how your body reacts with it.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Would you get any benefit from 2IU post work out


 Wouldn't bother doing that to be honest, your not going to see much from that.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

herc said:


> I keep throwing out the idea of trying it but scared in case I f**k it up. Someone suggested to me 5iu PWO of log alongside my GH. Thing is I take my GH pre bed... so Havent a clue how I would run it...


 You'll be fine as long as your nutrition is on point mate. Doing slin alongside GH is the perfect combo, if i were you i would do the following:

4iu Pre workout GH

4iu Novorapid pre workout.

Have an intra workout shake with some carbs, EAA's creatine and glutamine.

Post workout shake with carbs, protein, glutamine and creatine.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> You'll be fine as long as your nutrition is on point mate. Doing slin alongside GH is the perfect combo, if i were you i would do the following:
> 
> 4iu Pre workout GH
> 
> ...


 That is the thing I train Lunch time and I take my GH EOD pre bed.

If I ran Slin would i do this then:

What i can do is the m/w/f i take 8iu GH i can split it 4iu pre and 4iu bed.

what is to be expected from this? would i need to run slin ED as i train ED anyway. shall i drop my GH dosage to 4iu ED instead of m/w/f

regarding the shakes this is where it scares me most if i dont get enough carbs into me. i eat this most mornings

6am: whey/fruit/peanut butter/water

8am: 4large eggs

10am: chicken/rice or tuna/rice with hot sauce

1pm: bowl of oats/whey/peanut butter/banana

4pm: chicken/rice or tuna/rice with hot sauce


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

herc said:


> That is the thing I train Lunch time and I take my GH EOD pre bed.
> 
> If I ran Slin would i do this then:
> 
> ...


 Taking GH pre bed i would say is the least effective time as that is when your body naturally produces the most GH, i would prefer first thing in the morning and pre workout.

I personally wouldnt like to run slin ED so maybe on strong body parts you could leave the slin out, i would personally do 5 days on and 2 days off.

I would prefer to run GH 4iu ed rather than 8iu m/w/f.

Looks like you would have enough carbs in you, fruit has natural sugars, you have rice, oats and banana before you train so that should cover you. The whole 10g carbs per 1iu injected is a guideline rather than something to stick to, some can take far less carbs and be covered whereas some need a lot of carbs to cover the slin dose, this all depends on insulin sensitivity.

A good intra workout shake with carbs and a pre workout meal with a decent amount of carbs should cover you mate, post workout carbs too. If you're really that worried, keep a bottle of Coke on you in your bag and some chocolate just in case but if you're starting sensibly at 4iu you should be fine.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Colin said:


> Wouldn't bother doing that to be honest, your not going to see much from that.


 I'm not after massive gains in size just a little more muscle to what i already have, As i said i hate using large amounts of stuff.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I got 300 iu novarapid on its way

Will start up Monday post workout so I have everything on hand in the event of hypo

I finish up at gym around 0800 then it 20 min drive home then don't have fa on until work at 1230 so plenty of time to keep things in check

Probably start a log for those that are interested


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

2 units is pointless. Even 10 units once a day is a low amount.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> I'm not after massive gains in size just a little more muscle to what i already have, As i said i hate using large amounts of stuff.


 10IU Post workout isn't alot as its just once per day.

Its when you start taking it after every meal, is when it becomes an issue/ problematic as your trying to mimic your own insulin production.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> 2 units is pointless. Even *10 units once a day is a low amount.*


 Really? What would you consider high?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Taking GH pre bed i would say is the least effective time as that is when your body naturally produces the most GH, i would prefer first thing in the morning and pre workout.
> 
> I personally wouldnt like to run slin ED so maybe on strong body parts you could leave the slin out, i would personally do 5 days on and 2 days off.
> 
> ...


 Really appreciate the advise buddy. defo something to think about. I read mutants slin/gh method

30mins pre workout HGH

15mins pre workout SLIN

10mins pre workout shake 1 - 10-20g EAA's or PeptoPro Protein powder , 40-60g Low DE Maltodextrin, 5g Micronized Creatine Monohydrate, 200mg Caffeine

During session shake 2 - 10-20g EAA's or PeptoPro Protein powder, 50-100g Dextrose, 5g Micronized Creatine Monohydrate

After gym shake 3 - 2 cups pasteurized egg whites, 1 cup dry oats, 1 banana or 1 cup blueberries (I prefer them to be frozen), splenda or stevia

This will be done around 11am after 10am meal. the oats/banana are post workout at 1pm when i finish the gym.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Colin said:


> 10IU Post workout isn't alot as its just once per day.
> 
> Its when you start taking it after every meal, is when it becomes an issue/ problematic as your trying to mimic your own insulin production.


 SEEMS LIKE A LOT TO ME LOL, I'm aiming for comp next year now as i like the look of the new Classic physique cat so i have no idea when i should try IF AT ALL as its a scary compound to me.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Really appreciate the advise buddy. defo something to think about. I read mutants slin/gh method
> 
> 30mins pre workout HGH
> 
> ...


 Anytime mate 

Carb sources are outdated, drop the Malto and the Dextrose for highly branced cyclic dextrin, its far superior


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> SEEMS LIKE A LOT TO ME LOL, I'm aiming for comp next year now as i like the look of the new Classic physique cat so i have no idea when i should try IF AT ALL as its a scary compound to me.


 Trust me once you start using it you will be asking why you ever worried, as long as you take your carbs when you should its never an issue.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Anytime mate
> 
> Carb sources are outdated, drop the Malto and the Dextrose for highly branced cyclic dextrin, its far superior


 6AM: Meal 1

8AM Meal 2

10AM Meal 3

11:30am - 30mins pre workout 4 IU HGH

11:45am - 15mins pre workout 4iu Novorapi

11:50am - 10mins pre workout shake 1 - 10-20g EAA's , 40g highly branced cyclic dextrin , 5g Creatine Monohydrate, 200mg Caffeine

12:00pm - During session shake 2 - 10-20g EAA's , 50g highly branced cyclic dextrin , 5g Creatine Monohydrate

13:00pm After gym shake 3 - 2 cups pasteurized egg whites, 1 cup dry oats, 1 banana or 1 cup blueberries (I prefer them to be frozen), splenda or stevia

Could my meal 4 which was the oats, peanut butter, milk, whey cover the 13:00 mutant had recommended?

What is to be expected from this? I have been off AAS since April and finished PCT so just trying to replace AAS whilst I am off it.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

herc said:


> 6AM: Meal 1
> 
> 8AM Meal 2
> 
> ...


 I'm following mutants protocol atm, using humalog or novorapid. have also used mike arnolds protocol too which is quite similar. But he later re-wrote it and was basing it of using humalin-r but the timings had to be altared to suit it. But as @Chelsea mentioned about the carbs, I too opt for cyclic dextrin. I find it easier on the stomach

But that said following mutants I do this

(Minus the gh as I'm. Not using that atm)

15mins pre workout - shoot slin

10mins down shake containing protein, carbs glutamine and creatine

During training I sip on another shake containing protein carbs glutamine and creatine

Then about 60-90 mins after training I have either a shake that contains instant oats, whey and blueberries or a bowl of porridge with the whey and blueberries mixed in

To answer your question. Yes you can have meal 4 in place of what mutant has in shake 3

You've included more than enough carbs to cover the 4ius so start from there and increase it as you see fit

You shouldn't go hypo bit always carry some lucozaDe or can of coke etc incase it does

You are basically a slave to it for 4 hours after its been shot, I did mine at 6.45am so by around 10.45 it will almost be out of my system and I still have one more meal before I go to bed (work nights)

Hooe this helps


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

herc said:


> 6AM: Meal 1
> 
> 8AM Meal 2
> 
> ...


 Also...Whilst it's better to use along side AAS, you can use it inbetween cycles to hold onto muscle better than pct alone as its the most anabolic hormone there is, but being a storage hormone you have to be careful not to over eat as it can lead to unwanted fat gain


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

herc said:


> 6AM: Meal 1
> 
> 8AM Meal 2
> 
> ...


 Yes mate that would cover it, to be honest with 90g HBCD you will be covered anyway but obviously the extra nutrition is needed for repair.

Hard to say what is to be expected, if your diet is very good and you are lean already then you should be able to keep and eye on any potential fat gain but realistically you should see some more muscle growth.

Personally i think Slin is best used in conjunction with AAS especially with GH in there too, i would have a pre workout oral as well to promote even more of an anabolic environment, weapon of choice would be Dbol for me, probably an hour before training.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Also...Whilst it's better to use along side AAS, you can use it inbetween cycles to hold onto muscle better than pct alone as its the most anabolic hormone there is, but being a storage hormone you have to be careful not to over eat as it can lead to unwanted fat gain


 Yes I am wanting to run it between cycles. I am off AAS for fertility reasons. I will think hard about this before i consider going down this route. Really appreciate the advise buddy



Chelsea said:


> Yes mate that would cover it, to be honest with 90g HBCD you will be covered anyway but obviously the extra nutrition is needed for repair.
> 
> Hard to say what is to be expected, if your diet is very good and you are lean already then you should be able to keep and eye on any potential fat gain but realistically you should see some more muscle growth.
> 
> Personally i think Slin is best used in conjunction with AAS especially with GH in there too, i would have a pre workout oral as well to promote even more of an anabolic environment, weapon of choice would be Dbol for me, probably an hour before training.


 As above buddy still trying to knock the wife up so AAS is a no go atm lol.. Pscarbs is sending me a protocol that includes low dose of test/hcg/hmg/proviron so if nothing happens this month then next month I could run low T along with the slin. You know me I like to keep cycles dosages low lol. but mucho appreciated i will save all this info for next month to assess 

cheers guys :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Yes I am wanting to run it between cycles. I am off AAS for fertility reasons. I will think hard about this before i consider going down this route. Really appreciate the advise buddy
> 
> As above buddy still trying to knock the wife up so AAS is a no go atm lol.. Pscarbs is sending me a protocol that includes low dose of test/hcg/hmg/proviron so if nothing happens this month then next month I could run low T along with the slin. You know me I like to keep cycles dosages low lol. but mucho appreciated i will save all this info for next month to assess
> 
> cheers guys :thumb


 Anytime mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just need to point out a few things after reading some of the replies.....

firstly there is no one number for a Insulin dose that will suit everyone, the best advice anyone can give is start low then increase if need be and react to how you feel......when i have used it in the past my starting dose was 2iu this climbed within 2 weeks to 8iu and thats where i remained for me this was a good dose.....

i also read some stuff about GH timing.......let me blunt by saying there is no particular time that is more or less beneficial when it comes to using GH, many believe that if you take your GH before bed it blunts/stops the largest release when you reach REM sleep.....no matter when you take GH it will blunt/stop release for 24hrs (even a dose as little as 2iu) so you see you are not benefitting from keeping it away from before bed injection.


----------

